
Lhasa – Kathmandu Railway Mega-Engineering - CapricornNoble
https://www.quora.com/Nepal-What-is-happening-with-the-proposed-Lhasa-Kathmandu-railway-project/answer/Janus-Dongye-Qimeng?share=1
======
mytailorisrich
On the topic there are plenty of materials and videos online on the Beijing-
Lhasa Railway, especially the Qinghai-Tibet part [1].

Quite an achievement. Built on permafrost, pressurised trains, highest
stretches at 5,000+m altitude.

With this extension, one day we maybe able to do Beijing-Kathmandu by train,
straight through the Himalayas. And on to India? Mumbai-Beijing via Lhasa
sounds like a hell of a train journey.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qinghai%E2%80%93Tibet_railway](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qinghai%E2%80%93Tibet_railway)

